# Drywall Screw Bits?



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I have been using the Dewalt buy in 25 packs. The Dewalts seem to last a little longer. What ruins them is when they spin out, once 1 spins it's not long for the world.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok....so it's not me? Good to know about the spin out....makes sense....

On average, how much life do you get out of them?

I sure wish the made the screws in square head....


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I've seen very few bits that didn't need the point ground off just a little to allow the bit webs to fully seat. Test them for wobble in a screw head before chucking or *"chucking"* as in the trash can.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Look for the ones that say Impact ready on the package. The one's I use have what looks like a serrated face on the bits.
I can easily go a whole day none stop with one bit.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

I just use these and one or two last the whole job. http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/202302...toreId=10051&N=5yc1v&R=202302391#.UlOXzjK9KSM


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Look for the ones that say Impact ready on the package. The one's I use have what looks like a serrated face on the bits.
> I can easily go a whole day none stop with one bit.


I picked up a pack tonight....we will see how they last....


----------



## lanny (Oct 8, 2013)

I just go buy the true drywall tip and I have had the same tip for over a year two renos you should never wear it out because there is no such this as to much pressure with it b3cause when you push to hard the stopper with stop you from drilling anyway and I just set the torque on my drill to 7 and it never ever slips


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

lanny said:


> I just go buy the true drywall tip and I have had the same tip for over a year two renos you should never wear it out because there is no such this as to much pressure with it b3cause when you push to hard the stopper with stop you from drilling anyway and I just set the torque on my drill to 7 and it never ever slips


HUH:w00t
Please put link have done drywall for a lot of years and have never heard of it, have never seen anyone use it.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I use a drywall gun---and get close to 100 sheets out of a bit---or 10? 

I buy a 25 pack twice a year----and change the bits without thinking----it's the spin out that kills them--and a drywall gun just doesn't do that often---

(DeWalt)


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Fairview said:


> I've seen very few bits that didn't need the point ground off just a little to allow the bit webs to fully seat. Test them for wobble in a screw head before chucking or *"chucking"* as in the trash can.


I've never heard that, but I'll keep it in mind. Right off the top of my head though, it sounds like it might be the wrong size bit for the screw. Most people just pick Phillips without thinking size, while there are actually 8 different sizes - maybe 3 of those are common. Not only that, there is a Pozidriv and Frearson head (and some others as well) which look like Phillips but are not. Each of those takes a unique bit.

Most people don't know that Phillips heads are _designed_ to cam out to avoid damage to the material or the driver. Nowadays drivers have good clutches on them (assuming they get set correctly) so the cam out irritates most people. It's mostly better to have the driver take care of overdriving with a clutch, and of course when driving by hand you can feel yourself when the bit is slipping or how much pressure is being applied.

The cam out is the reason that drywall bits work so well - when the flange makes contact with the wall surface, the bit cams out at exactly the right position, and all is well. So you probably ought to be using a drywall bit after all.

If you don't like that, then of course you can use 1 1/4" square drive or star drive screws if you like.


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

over the years I've used the shiny acr phillips 11 platinum bits with the little ridges on the tip.the ridges grab the screw and the bits last the longest compared to other bits IME but as Joe mention the new impact ready bit/tips are tougher.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Someday maybe someone will be smart enough to put star, torx, or square drive on drywall screws. Almost anything would be better than Phillips except straight slot.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

ToolSeeker said:


> Someday maybe someone will be smart enough to put star, torx, or square drive on drywall screws. Almost anything would be better than Phillips except straight slot.


Amen to that!


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

But imagine what that would do to the sales of phillip's bits? Just think of all the Chinese that would be put out of work.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

huh? I have square drywall screws.

seems pretty easy to find if you are looking for them.

http://www.menards.com/main/buildin...ews/drywall/c-8930.htm?criteria5_facet=Square


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

very true


----------



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

I've found phillips screws to be the go to for up 1 1/2" long. anything longer becomes questionable on drive ability and stripped heads though the newer impact drills drive longer screws home quite well


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

bbo said:


> huh? I have square drywall screws.
> 
> seems pretty easy to find if you are looking for them.
> 
> http://www.menards.com/main/buildin...ews/drywall/c-8930.htm?criteria5_facet=Square


I see none on there that says square head except the trim head and those can't be used for drywall.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

ToolSeeker said:


> I see none on there that says square head except the trim head and those can't be used for drywall.


Click on them and read - they're all square head. Look at the link address. Square drive was built into his search 

http://www.menards.com/main/buildin...ti-purpose-screw-5lb-box/p-1459184-c-8930.htm


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Never heard of that brand wish stores here would carry them.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

looks like lowes carries square drive drywall screws, different brand though.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Mine does't unless they just started will check Monday.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

ToolSeeker said:


> Mine does't unless they just started will check Monday.


I feel bad for you. really, I was tired of the screw stripping the bit on londer screws so I just went to my local apron store and picked up a 5lb box of the square drive.


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

You don't have to use drywall screws. These will work fine (the picture is a stock picture for all their screws - the picture shown is not a 1 1/4" screw - that's why the head looks too small.)
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Deck-Mat...crews-1-lb-Pack-177931/202308466#.Ulhl6VPi1rM


----------



## paul100 (Aug 29, 2009)

If you want a drywall bit that will last a long time you should be using a #2r bit not a reg #2. 2r bits are made for drywall screws. Only problem is trying to find them. They aren't to common anymore. Here is a link to them on amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/2R-PHILLIPS-DRYWALL-25PK/dp/B002FY911S


----------



## Dave88LX (Nov 10, 2011)

How are drywall screws built differently to necessitate a special bit? What's the difference between a #2 and #2R?

Thanks.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

The bit for drywall screws are a bit smaller so the tip sits in a little farther so in a drywall screw it won't strip as easy. At least this is my understanding.


----------



## paul100 (Aug 29, 2009)

ToolSeeker said:


> The bit for drywall screws are a bit smaller so the tip sits in a little farther so in a drywall screw it won't strip as easy. At least this is my understanding.



Thats my understanding also. I think the "r" in 2r means reduced.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Good info guys.....first I have ever heard of it.....

Now I need to find those bits...


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey.....I found some.....only $295



for 500

http://www.hardwarestore.com/phillips-drywall-screwdriver-bit-614540.aspx


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Yea dawg but it's free shipping.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

ToolSeeker said:


> Yea dawg but it's free shipping.


Hey, in that case I'll buy two and save twice as much.:thumbup:


----------



## brucem609 (Feb 6, 2013)

Try these, they work great!
I use them all the time, SPIN OUT-thing of the past for me
http://www.mcfeelys.com/product/061...-Screws-Unplated-Steel-Flat-Head-Square-Drive

Sent from my iPad using DIY Forum


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> Hey.....I found some.....only $295


Does $4.98 sound better ?

http://www.lowes.com/pd_177819-353-P2D105_0__?productId=1051145


----------



## brucem609 (Feb 6, 2013)

Oso954 said:


> Does $4.98 sound better ? http://www.lowes.com/pd_177819-353-P2D105_0__?productId=1051145


That would be much better, but the link didn't work so,I can't see them!

Sent from my iPad using DIY Forum


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

I think that link was previously just for phillips bits.


----------

